# Growing



## RIRs (Apr 30, 2011)

I would like to know how long it take for babies to become big enough to eat. The time table im looking for is from day-old to whatever amount of weeks or months it takes. I feed all my does all the feed they want and hay. I wean my babies at 5 weeks so from there on its straight feed. I have New Zealand Whites so if you have the same breed tell me what your rabbits are weighing out at.


Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## dewey (May 1, 2011)

For me, it's usually 4 pounds or over and usually 56 days old, and less than 84 days old....

For _fryers_, I like to process at 8 weeks (it's the way my breeding program is set up), and no more than 10-12 weeks, because age has much more to do with tenderness and texture than weight.  

56 days old (8 weeks) makes for the most tender, finely grained meat, with anything over 84 days old (12 weeks) no longer considered a fryer.

As they mature the rabbit meat becomes tougher, more coarsely grained, and a bit darker, with fat that is a bit tinted.  The meat's best suited for stewing for tenderness, and still very delicious.  I use a pressure cooker or roaster for rabbits over 12 weeks old.  I've fried mature rabbits and it's still very good, but just not tender like the young ones...it's kind of like frying a stewer chicken compared to a fryer chicken.

The net yield is about 55-65% of live weight and I prefer a minimum of 2 pounds net, so live weight of 4 pounds or over at fryer is good for me.


----------



## RIRs (May 1, 2011)

Im trying get my setup so I dont need to have some many pens. I want to have it were when my doe gives birth and she raises them the older ones are ready for killing so the younger ones can take there place. How often do you breed your doe to have a constint supply of meat in the freezer?

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## dewey (May 1, 2011)

Everyone has their own ways they like or that work best for them.  Generally I use a 42 day program.  That way the young stay in the same large pen with the does until processing at 8 weeks, then 2 weeks later the new litters arrive.  

It _will_ cut down on the number of _large_ pens/grow out pens, but having 2 cages per doe is still a good idea for several reasons, although most of the extra cages can be smaller.  

While cages are sanitized between litters does have to be transfered to another cage, doesn't happen often but sometimes does decide 6 or 7 weeks is long enough with their litter so she has to be moved out or moved for another reason, replacement stock need cages, a lower weight litter may need a week or 2 extra to make weight so the doe has to be moved, bucks have to be while cages are cleaned, etc., etc.


----------



## norcal (May 1, 2011)

I just cleaned our does cage (9 little ones).   How do you sanitize?  Are you using a bleach solution?


----------



## hoodat (May 1, 2011)

I feed my rabbits almost entirely on greens so they grow out slower but I think have a better flavor. I still butcher at around 8 weeks but the buns will be smaller than those on straight pellets. If I wait till they get to normal butcher weight they get a bit tough for fryers but still good for other cooking methods. There are always pellets available in the feeders but so long as they get plenty of high quality greens, like red clover (my mainstay) They pretty much ignore them. I suplement my red clover with mixed garden weeds and once a week they get some willow twigs with the green leaves still on, mostly for the roughage. It's a slower process but I'm convinced my rabbit meat tastes better. I have to admit another big factor is that I get my greens free - nothing beats free feed. One small corner of the garden is devoted to red clover. It's amazing how fast that stuff regrows every time it's cut. Willows and wild oat grass I get in a river bottom.


----------



## terri9630 (May 1, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> I would like to know how long it take for babies to become big enough to eat. The time table im looking for is from day-old to whatever amount of weeks or months it takes. I feed all my does all the feed they want and hay. I wean my babies at 5 weeks so from there on its straight feed. I have New Zealand Whites so if you have the same breed tell me what your rabbits are weighing out at.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> RIRs


I have NZW's and we are keeping track of weights from 2 wks to 20 wks for 4-H. I can post them if you want.


----------



## dbunni (May 1, 2011)

If working with NZ or Califs and you are feeding a good diet dedicated to the meat production ... the cull time is 100 days from breeding or 70 days of age.  Most NZ or Cals will be between 4 & 5 pounds, most pushing 5, the optimal weight for dinner.


----------



## RIRs (May 1, 2011)

I am feeding the does regular rabbit feed and im about to wean my first litter of babies this week so hopefully goes well. I am going to be feeding the babies regular feed and as much hay as they want . If you can post the weight of them that would be awsome!!!

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## terri9630 (May 4, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> I am feeding the does regular rabbit feed and im about to wean my first litter of babies this week so hopefully goes well. I am going to be feeding the babies regular feed and as much hay as they want . If you can post the weight of them that would be awsome!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> RIRs


The oldest litter is 20wks now and these are their weights. We have a litter of 9 and one of 5.  The 5 were bigger than the 9 but they are catching up pretty well, not much difference between them now.  We kept one doe and buck from each litter for 4-H.


              doe     buck
 2wks    9.8oz   9.5oz
 4wks    1.6lb    1.6lb
 6wks    2.7lb    2.5lb
 8wks    4.5lb    3.9lb
10wks   5.3lb    4.8lb
12wks   6.2lb    5.6lb
14wks   6.6lb    6.4lb
16wks   7.1lb    6.8lb
18wks   7.6lb    7.8lb
20wks   8.4lb    8.0lb


----------



## RIRs (May 4, 2011)

Nice weights you have but I cant get mine to stay on the scale long enough. I have one question how did you sex them already?

Thanks


----------



## terri9630 (May 4, 2011)

I use a digital fish scale with a bucket.  You can put the bucket on the scale and zero it out and then put the bun in the bucket.

Here is a link for sexing the rabbits.
For boys  http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexingboys.shtml
For girls   http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexinggirls.shtml


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 5, 2011)

All I can say is wow.  This thread has been an abundance of great information, thanks.


----------



## RIRs (May 9, 2011)

Can I sex my 4weeks olds with those links you posted?

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## hoodat (May 9, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> Can I sex my 4weeks olds with those links you posted?
> 
> Thanks,
> RIRs


Unless you have a lot of experience it's going to be tough that young. The males testicles won't be showing yet. BTW that picture is for quite an old buck. Don't expect the testicles to be that prominent on a younger breeding buck although you should be able to feel them by prodding gently with a finger.


----------



## terri9630 (May 24, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> Can I sex my 4weeks olds with those links you posted?
> 
> Thanks,
> RIRs


If they are big enough for you to see.  I've got a guy that is going to buy a kit from me when they are weaned and he keeps asking how many bucks there are.  They are 2 wks old and I can't see yet because I don't have a magnifying glass.  At 4 wks old you won't see testicles but you can tell the "slit" from the "circle".


----------



## RIRs (May 24, 2011)

Ok thanks ive had so many calls asking what sex they are. I will try this today ..

Thanks Alot 
RIRs


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 24, 2011)

I read some where on one of these post- girls=taco and boys=burrito

I have to say from my last experiments with sexing at 4 weeks this it very true.  I had 6 bucks in my last litter and wasn't exactly sure about the burrito taco thing until I got to the taco.  Then its rather obvious.  The only problem I've had with the burrito taco thing is when I bought  a 6 week old bun and it looked taco.  Then turned out to be a buck, even though it still looked taco it had meat balls.  After doing some research it had a split burrito.  I wonder how often that happens?

And I just ruined the idea of eating tacos tonight.


----------



## hoodat (May 24, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> Ok thanks ive had so many calls asking what sex they are. I will try this today ..
> 
> Thanks Alot
> RIRs


Be sure they understand that you are making no guarantees. I've had quite a bit of experience and would never guarantee sexing on a rabbit under ten or twelve weeks old. Even then I get an occasional OOps.


----------



## Tracey (May 24, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> I read some where on one of these post- girls=taco and boys=burrito
> 
> Then turned out to be a buck, even though it still looked taco it had meat balls.  After doing some research it had a split burrito.  I wonder how often that happens?
> 
> And I just ruined the idea of eating tacos tonight.


----------



## dewey (May 24, 2011)

Eons ago (like in the 60's, lol) I learned it as a female = !, and a male = . (period)....no food associations back then, lol.


----------



## RIRs (May 24, 2011)

LOL dewey.

 Yeah hoodat I sold them all as unsexed so I dont have to worry about that..


----------



## norcal (May 24, 2011)

I tried sexing mine, and I can't tell at 7 weeks.   


I had someone interested in buying a couple, but she was too far away & I didn't want to meet in the middle, with gas prices the way they are.   I told her I would call her if I headed that way.  ??  Oh well.....more for the freezer.


----------



## doubled (May 25, 2011)

My 2 cents on the butcher age, if you wait over 12 weeks you will notice a difference in ease of skinning and tenderness of the meat, I try to always butcher at 10 weeks. I have NZ also their *butchered **weight* a month ago was 3 1/2 lbs for the largest and 3 lbs for the lightest, not counting the giblets..


----------

